# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  conocen algun curso de magia intensivo en el extrajero en verano ?

## jorgitooo

hola me preguntaba si conocen algun curso bueno, alguna academia buena de magia, aber les cuento este verano quiero ir fuera de españa para aprender bien ingles, sobre un mes o asi ... y queria y visto que en españa en verano la escuela de ana esta cerrada, buscaba algun campus algun campamento algun centro para jovenes en inglaterra, estados unidos ... donde se enseñe durante un meso 3 semanas magia todos los dias ... si conocen algun sitio algun campus bueno alguna info, posteen por fa ... gracias de todos modos y un saludo

----------


## jorgitooo

nadia conoce nada... y conceis algun campus o campamento que no sea de niños que dureun mes o dos semanas y sea de magia ... aber si alguien sabe algo del primer post o el segundo gracias de todasmaneras saludos

----------

